# Heads south tails west



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

Well been working at a campus going on five years playing the civil service waiting game. That game sucks and i hate the cold anyway so just wondering where to look and where the jobs are because they are not in Mass.:-k


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2003)

Bigape9 said:


> Well been working at a campus going on five years playing the civil service waiting game. That game sucks and i hate the cold anyway so just wondering where to look and where the jobs are because they are not in Mass.:-k


Just go to monster.com and put "police officer" in as keywords for the whole U.S. There are plenty of jobs out there. Arizona, for instance, seems to be begging for recruits. Find any place actually, because if you don't like it after a year or so, you can laterally transfer to a lot of places.


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

If I was single and a bit younger, I'd pack up and head towards Arizona. Visted a relative out there last March. The weather was unbeatable and the scenery was awesome. 

I think Seattle area is looking for people too.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

If you're looking for big city police work, Los Angeles is looking to hire about 1000 officers in the next two years or so. That's a lot of folks! Plus, we're not as hot as Arizona and it doesn't rain like Seattle. If you're interested, let me know.


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Maryland or south is a great place to start.


----------



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

[]*TY I am interested pm if you could*


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Also check out www.policestandards.org for a complete listing of copper jobs in the St. Petersburg/Clearwater area. 8-O


----------



## RedWaterMan (Dec 19, 2005)

The southern parts of Virginia are really looking, try lawenforcementjobs.com


----------

